# Calls I made from Spalted Maple I got from Sprucegum (Dave)



## James (Oct 28, 2013)

A few deer grunts that I made from wood I got from Sprucegum. I stabilized these call blanks and milled the brass band on the call on the right from solid bar stock. There is a matching duck call that goes with it.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Woodman (Oct 28, 2013)

You did a very nice job, they all look good. The coloring on the one on the right is very attractive. Good finishing also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 31, 2013)

Dang I don't recall sending you anything that pretty. I agree the one on the right is beautiful . :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2013)

VERY NICE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Oct 31, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Dang I don't recall sending you anything that pretty. I agree the one on the right is beautiful . :)


I'll post a pic of a filler blank you threw in to fill the box. Don't holler at me to loud.


----------



## James (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is a filler piece Sprucegum threw in the box of the spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 1, 2013)

At least it went to a good home :)


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 4, 2013)

James said:


> Here is a filler piece Sprucegum threw in the box of the spalted maple.


 
Is that Daves Curly Cherry????


----------



## James (Nov 4, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Is that Daves Curly Cherry????


It was all his nice maple he has.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 5, 2013)

Got your box sent out today, then I went on a cleanup mission around the mill found some more cool stuff I had forgotten about and a little I did't know I had. That call must be a piece of maple burl but I really don't remember.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice calls.


----------

